# Vogelsang - Soviet Missile base



## Dick Derpin (Feb 23, 2017)

As part of the 'UAC Polish Connection Tour' the now Polish resident SlimJim and myself visited this awsome site, its truely massive and we dont think we even saw half of it before we where beat. The site itself is spread over 5,800 Hectars.

This garrison became home to around 15,000 soldiers and civilians, around 550 buildings, a load of tanks, anti-aircraft missiles, tactical missiles and of course nuclear missiles.
Four of the weapons were allegedly destined for England, to take out Thor (PGM-17) missile bases in Norfolk and Lincolnshire, while others were for US air bases in Western Europe and at population centers such as London, Paris, Brussels, the Ruhrgebiet and Bonn. These things where pretty nasty and supposedly 20 times more powerful than the bomb dropped on Hiroshima....​
We both have promised to go back to see the rest of the base and maybe even a cheeky camp out if we can find away of making sure we dont get taken out by wild boar or dragged off screaming by the wolves that live in the forest! But for now here is some of what we captured - 



02-19-2017-148- by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Lenin by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


SJ Stairs by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Card by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Soviet Wall by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Crate by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Canteen by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Tank Target by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Gas Mask by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Garage by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Garage 2 by Dick Derpin, on Flickr

There will be a video to follow!


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice one mate  Was a fun trip and great to get out after a hiatus. I always underestimate the amount of time needed to scour these sites and see everything. We definitely need to head back for a revisit and to see some more of the underground stuff.

Here are my shots...

Rubbish dump. Tons of old gas masks, NBC over-shoes, etc left to rot in the woods.






Building where we bumped into a camo clad German and his missus...





I enjoyed all the Russian writing, not that I can make a lot of sense of it.





DD walking alongside the wall.





Video footage.


Here's to a revisit to see the rest of it!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2017)

Ah man I'm loving that. Nice one chaps


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 23, 2017)

Konrad said:


> Ah man I'm loving that. Nice one chaps



Next time, you're coming  Just gotta time it right...get everyone together.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 23, 2017)

Video footage added


----------



## Rubex (Feb 23, 2017)

Great stuff you two!


----------



## smiler (Feb 23, 2017)

Never ceases to surprise me what there is to nose around in Europe, I look forward to your return trip, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Feb 23, 2017)

Love it, it's amazing how much ex soviet stuff is still around. Thanks.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 23, 2017)

Great stuff from you two as always.you really do put the word fun into your explores.bet there is loads of cool shit like this over there.would love to do ex soviet cold war stuff.


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 23, 2017)

Loved it. Generally can't be bothered with videos but that made it look like so much fun. Great set of pics from you both too, cheers!


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 23, 2017)

Loved it, the photos, location and the video. Great work chaps keep the reports coming


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2017)

Great job both of you!I really enjoyed this visit.


----------



## Katykawaii (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice one guys  really awesome pics n stuff  n it's really well preserved


----------



## Potter (Feb 26, 2017)

Always great to see cold war stuff


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 27, 2017)

Quote of the year - "put some shit under the tyres !!!"
You guys always bring tears to my eyes !! Be good to meet up at the Bristol Bash, then you can translate all that Russian signage !!


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 27, 2017)

fluffy5518 said:


> Quote of the year - "put some shit under the tyres !!!"
> You guys always bring tears to my eyes !! Be good to meet up at the Bristol Bash, then you can translate all that Russian signage !!



It seems I'm gaining infamy for quotes lol Aye, will be good to catch up n get pickled. Gonna get a colleague of mine on the Russian translation


----------



## cogito (Feb 27, 2017)

Good stuff, thought this place had been ripped down years ago.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 27, 2017)

cogito said:


> Good stuff, thought this place had been ripped down years ago.



I believe they've smashed up a large part of it. Sacrilege really. See what you can of it, while you still can.


----------



## Dick Derpin (Feb 28, 2017)

fluffy5518 said:


> Quote of the year - "put some shit under the tyres !!!"
> You guys always bring tears to my eyes !! Be good to meet up at the Bristol Bash, then you can translate all that Russian signage !!



There is always good quotes! Not all of them are urbex related I have to admit, I think some of the best where from when we where 'off duty' in Amsterdam and after the DP meet last year


----------



## night crawler (Feb 28, 2017)

This looks like it could be very interesting in future visits


----------

